# Graphic Card Fan Not Spinning



## debugger (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

From last two weeks I am facing frequent display shuttting down issue. When this happens all the other parts like CPU, Hard Disk, Cabinet Fans keeps on running. I have to shutdown pc for like 10 minutes and than when I start once again it works normally. Any heavy load shuts down the display.

So I decided to check the GFX card(XFX Radeon R7 250) as soon as my display went off and found out that fan was not spinning and card was very hot.

So I cleaned it to check whether it goes back to normal but sadly fan is not spinning at all causing card to run very hot.
I have removed the card and right now running pc on on-board graphics.
So kindly help me out as I am kind of worried that it might be damaged


Card is under warranty so kindly also provide me XFX service center details in Mumbai.

Thanks.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 20, 2016)

Seriously dude, SAME problem with me.

i'll switch on my PC, and the PC will run, but the monitor says no signal. I wiggle around teh DVI port, still nothing. Then i open my case and i see my R7 250 is not spinning at all.
After switching ON OFF from the UPS two to three times the GPU finally starts spinning.

My GPU also shuts down if my PC is idle for too long. I have hibernation and sleep disabled.

Btw,  i used those shady 400W Frontech PSU

- - - Updated - - -

I hope my R7 250 doesnt suffer the same fate. AMD kinda sucks but it was what i could afford that time.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2016)

looks like dead fan, fan is stuck or fan power issues.
take it to service, it will be fine after fixing fan.


----------



## debugger (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the reply bros.
Yes its a dead fan. Who handles RMA for XFX in Mumbai? Is it Rashi Peripherals?
I've done some searches and Rashi Peripherals name is coming up. So are they still XFX support center in Mumbai?


----------



## debugger (Jul 21, 2016)

So went to the TAG service center at Lamington Road. They replaced the fan free of cost. It was like Five Minute Job.
Employee over there also informed me that they have shut down most of the service centers for XFX. Luckily I was having TAG tag on my card so they serviced it.
I would say don't buy XFX cards as there's after sales service issues as of now as per the information given by Employee at TAG.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Seriously dude, SAME problem with me.
> 
> i'll switch on my PC, and the PC will run, but the monitor says no signal. I wiggle around teh DVI port, still nothing. Then i open my case and i see my R7 250 is not spinning at all.
> After switching ON OFF from the UPS two to three times the GPU finally starts spinning.
> ...



you use a shady 400 W frontech psu and blame amd for your GPU not working, height of indian mentality


----------

